# Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install...



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

I recentlly imported from Germany the OEM seat delete.. it looks great...
















I had to replace the liner due to a small mark made by my body shop on the fabric.. That piece is now for sale at 1/2 off! (shown below; foregound is the old one for sale, in the rear is the new one I installed)








This is where the liner mounts








email me if you are interested. It is truly a special and rare mod.
thanks - for your trouble - here is some TT pron ;-)









_Modified by zgtt at 3:46 PM 1-23-2007_


_Modified by zgtt at 3:50 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

Looks very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Around how much would that setup cost? I'd be interested if it isn't too much...


----------



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (Phrost)*

the entire setup with liner, bar and net plus all the hardware and braces is over $1,500.
It cost my $590 to replace just the liner. The liner is still in great shape.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

that is just insane for cost. Plus i dont wanna have the sound reverbirate in the backseat. I and going to make a solid cover to keep the noise from the rear down and keep the music sounding nice up front.


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zgtt* »_the entire setup with liner, bar and net plus all the hardware and braces is over $1,500.


----------



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_that is just insane for cost.

perhaps for some, others want the best in seat deletes. There is no comparison between this and a hand made plywood panel. Noise is not an issue as well, the fiberboard and fabric eat up the road noise very well.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zgtt* »_
perhaps for some, others want the best in seat deletes. There is no comparison between this and a hand made plywood panel. Noise is not an issue as well, the fiberboard and fabric eat up the road noise very well.

whatever you say there chief. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like how you post to show just how much you paid. Thats cooooool. Its a nice seat delete but the nascar net is kinda low class for a nice luxury. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Plus the sound system was designed to work in the confined little space and with the sound not bouncing where it should probably sucks. I personally carry things in my trunk and dont care to hear them rattle the whole trip. 
So once again where all happy that you had $1500 to spend on something like that.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

Holy crap 1500....that thing better wipe your a$$ and do your laundry too for that price. You probably could have had one made out of carbon fiber for 1500 dollars...or even a couple...then you could sell some of them....but not for 1500 you would be ripping people off.


----------



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_I like how you post to show just how much you paid. Thats cooooool.

I responded with price to the second post in this thread that asked ME what the cost of the seat delete is. 
I am trying to sell the second liner that I have and that is where the issue of money comes in. 
Regarding the "nascar style net" that you refer to. It seems you are unaware that this delete with the bar and the net is a GmBh specalty item installed in only the Quattro Sport versions of the TT sold in Europe. It is an OEM factory item and not some "want-a -be" home made mod.
Regarding the sound. I have after market componet speakers in both doors and in the rear to cover that. ;-)
Here is my AW sig so you can do the math for your self on the rest of the mods LOL ...


















_Modified by zgtt at 7:14 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_Holy crap 1500....that thing better wipe your a$$ and do your laundry too for that price.

It is worth it to me to have a quality and well designed piece that is made to compliment the TT's classic interior. I don't believe carbon fibre does that.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

Looks really good! Should have come from the factory that way.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

That is a very cool mod!Thanks for sharing.however at $1500.00 you can almost buy a turbo kit for the TT,which is a little bit more "fun"!










_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 4:37 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (Blue TTop)*

good work on the car in general. Good to see someone else putting some good money into the quality mods.
People on here are getting a little ridiculous.
You have one of the few highly modded TT's on here.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I agree, the back seat is pointless they should have left it out in the US.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (VWAUDITEK)*

i think it looks nice.
but, no way i would pay $1500 for it.
you could go to a custom interior shop and have one made for less then that.


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (PsiGLI)*

I like it, and I don't care what he paid....
why give him a hard time about what he paid?








I think it only shows that YOU are the one 
with issues about money/cost... not HIM.








.... seriously.... ease UP and be cool
I never saw a rear seat delete that looked soo good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (texboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texboy99* »_why give him a hard time about what he paid? 








I think it only shows that YOU are the one 
with issues about money/cost... not HIM.










I dont care if he wipes his a$$ with $20 bills. I just said the cost was ridiculous. As said earlier you could take it to a custom interior shop and have a full panel delete made for less than a grand. And he thinks that someone is going to take plywood and call it a "delete".


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_Holy crap 1500....that thing better wipe your a$$ and do your laundry too for that price. You probably could have had one made out of carbon fiber for 1500 dollars...or even a couple...then you could sell some of them....but not for 1500 you would be ripping people off.









I was probably a little harsh earlier, I just think its funny that it costs more to take a seat out of a car...than to put 2 brand new sparco seats in it.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (PsiGLI)*

noo nooo PsiGLI...they gotta leave it in for insurance to see these bangin cars as a 4 person car rather than a 2 seater...i am almost positive insurance would be higher... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a "4 person car"


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_I like how you post to show just how much you paid. Thats cooooool.

He didn't mean to sound egotistical, I really did ask him what something like that would cost.
I love this pictured seat delete setup, but the price is a little ridiculous imo. I'd totally rock that if the price was... maybe 20% of $1,500


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

i didnt have any problem with him or what he paid. It was this comment that rubbed me the wrong way.

_Quote, originally posted by *zgtt* »_
perhaps for some, others want the best in seat deletes. There is no comparison between this and a hand made plywood panel. Noise is not an issue as well, the fiberboard and fabric eat up the road noise very well.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_noo nooo PsiGLI...they gotta leave it in for insurance to see these bangin cars as a 4 person car rather than a 2 seater...i am almost positive insurance would be higher... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a "4 person car"

Not only insurance wise is it cheaper. I heard another reason there is a back seat is because of import costs. I guess it is supposed to be cheaper to import a 4 seater into the US vs. a 2....sounds like a job for Mythbusters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I was an insurance company I wouldnt want there to be a back seat there. Just think if you actually had someone in that seat and you were in a wreck...poor guy







....I like the little warning sticker on the boot lid about not slamming the glass down on the passengers head










_Modified by urugly at 1:35 AM 1-24-2007_


----------



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (cincyTT)*

"It was this comment that rubbed me the wrong way."
why would that bother you? I have been on TT forums for about 5 years and have seen some pretty funky home-made stuff done.. 
and no matter how good the craftsmanship it is impossible to match the OEM materials and color. This piece does it perfectly... because it *is* OEM.











_Modified by zgtt at 8:42 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

It is for sure most definitely absolutely completely beautiful :







rool::


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
I dont care if he wipes his a$$ with $20 bills. I just said the cost was ridiculous. As said earlier you could take it to a custom interior shop and have a full panel delete made for less than a grand. And he thinks that someone is going to take plywood and call it a "delete". 

I took plywood and made a "delete". Probably cost me $20 to build, and another $20 to cover in alcantera. I actually got the money from ZGTT's toilet...








It works, it's nothing special. It was within my budget, but if I had the money to buy the OEM seat delete from Audi, I would in a second. Nice mod Bob.. good luck with the sale


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (vaultpsu)*

let see some pics of yours.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (cincyTT)*

I would like to see pics as well, I have been starin down that back seat wondering what to do with it.
I was thinkin of building a sub box there with two JL W7 8 inch subs and the amp in the middle. If yours looks ok I will go that route until I can get the cash for all those audio components.
I just really hate the back seat...people think the car is a really sporty 2 seater. I will give someone a ride to the motorpool from the barracks and they will be looking at everything in the car and going oooo---aahhhh!...coool....woow....until they turn around and look in the back....then they are like "Phil what the crap kinda back seat is that".."I thought this was a 2 seater"
Thats probably what someone with a V6 mustang feels like when someone is commenting on their car and goes..."oh wait its a V6"..


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Pics tomorrow. It isnt finished but close. Its not the OEM seat delete but much better than back seats and the storage is very nice (it houses my carputer also).


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_Thats probably what someone with a V6 mustang feels like...

When they try to go street racing to "kill" ricers, only to find out their "sports car" can't even beat a Civic EX


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (Phrost)*

Well its bad enough to by a V6 mustang in the first place...but we have a couple fools driving around here with cobra body parts on them. All I can say is..WHY


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

those look very tidey mate. props. 
you know what i was thinking of doing to delete the rear seats? im pretty good with fiberglass and im considering making a custom sub box in place of the seats to fit flush with everything.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (GTImafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImafia* »_those look very tidey mate. props. 
you know what i was thinking of doing to delete the rear seats? im pretty good with fiberglass and im considering making a custom sub box in place of the seats to fit flush with everything. 

if u do make two...........ill buy one from you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

that things sweet...way pricey vut oem goodness.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (murray42)*

One thing I have realised from reading this thread is that we are all cheap asses.....me included







.
Looks killer,I would love to do that to my car,but do not have that in my budget.....








I want to mention that I am really admiring your car,the rims/drop/color are all perfect... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 9:12 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ One thing I have realized from reading this thread is that we are all cheap asses.....me included







.
Looks killer,I would love to do that to my car,but do not have that in my budget.....










So true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Except maybe drop the rear .75"


----------



## xclr8tt (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

Hmmm...Not so rare...there are hundreds of pics on AWTT... you tricked me again ... bastage.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Except maybe drop the rear .75"









The man had to order special spacers to get the KW V3's to seat right... I think when all is said and done he will be low and WIDE. Pure sex.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_Well its bad enough to by a V6 mustang in the first place...but we have a couple fools driving around here with cobra body parts on them. All I can say is..WHY 

Better yet is the BMW 317 with the M3 badge and the punk kid who thinks that because its a BMW its fast, and faster than you...








I saw TWO of them yesterday, one was a girl driving a 323, with the 32 replaced with an M, didnt even match a real m3 badge and was tacky. The second i see almost once a week and is some punk kid with a red 317 with his "m3" badge and ricey exhaust who every time he sees me tries to slow down and race. He probably thinks his car is pretty fast considering I dont race and let him just pull away from me


----------



## stilljester (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (zgtt)*

Looks great - you clearly have an appreciation for detail. Something often overlooked.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (stilljester)*

Great job on this!!! Reminds me of an MCoupe!
Did you think about laying down some Dynamat or similar when replacing?
It always seemed like I got much more road noise with the parcel shelf and rear seats folded down in my last TT.
Also is there a pull cloth shelf to protect items in the trunk from being seen?



_Modified by XM_Rocks at 8:22 AM 1-24-2007_


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

I think it looks very nice. If it was cheaper, I'd think about doing it.
dan


----------



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rare Quattro Sport seat delete install... (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Did you think about laying down some Dynamat or similar when replacing?
It always seemed like I got much more road noise with the parcel shelf and rear seats folded down in my last TT.
Also is there a pull cloth shelf to protect items in the trunk from being seen?]

Thanks.
I have some dynamat on the back bit where I used to have my basslink sub in a custom box that replaced the rear drivers side seat. I have not felt the need to add the weight (and lose the power) through additional dynamating. 
The only protection is the tint on the rear hatch, it is VERY hard to see anything through that though. I have never had any issues - but I dont live in a city and garage the car every night.


----------



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (danchef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danchef* »_I think it looks very nice. If it was cheaper, I'd think about doing it.
dan

Agree, it took me a year to et my self to that point after I first saw it. However, now I can just imagine having the car any other way. It is a mod worth doing for the purist. Also, you would find the access to the shelf right behind the front seat is VERY practical for briefcases, camera bags, etc. All the stuff you might otherwise put on the passangers floor.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (zgtt)*

Bungee cords: $5
Extra piece of carpet from trunk of my corrado: $0
OEM TT trunk floor mat: $0 (included with car when we purchased)
Cheapest rear seat delete on the IntarWeb: Less price.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (andylyco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andylyco* »_Bungee cords: $5
Extra piece of carpet from trunk of my corrado: $0
OEM TT trunk floor mat: $0 (included with car when we purchased)
Cheapest rear seat delete on the IntarWeb: Less price.










you relieze that the seats are like a brace to tighten up the chassis. You really need a bar like in the other seat delete to keep the car ridged.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_you relieze that the seats are like a brace to tighten up the chassis. You really need a bar like in the other seat delete to keep the car ridged.

It's funny you mention that. I hadn't thought of that before, but after looking at that fat bar between the seat mounts in that gorgeous OEM delete kit,
I was thinking that I should look for something that I could install from side to side in place of the seat latch strikers.
Frankly, I can't imagine how much rigidity the rear seats could add to the chassis.
I haven't had one apart, but there would have to be some interesting bracing inside the seat to make any worthwhile difference,
especially with the design of the latch and lower mounts.
I also think some "Nascar mesh" on a cross brace would hold our groceries better than my bungee cords!










_Modified by andylyco at 1:05 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_you relieze that the seats are like a brace to tighten up the chassis. You really need a bar like in the other seat delete to keep the car ridged.

Nope, that is not accurate. The car gains no advantage from the rear seats at all. (other than a break on insurance as a "4 seater")


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (andylyco)*

the seats are like a strut brace but a solid bar is much more solid unit. You should feel some differnce taking a couple hard turns with and without any bracing.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (zgtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zgtt* »_Nope, that is not accurate. The car gains no advantage from the rear seats at all. (other than a break on insurance as a "4 seater")

Makes sense to me! Perhaps I'll find a length of pipe to go from side to side. Or maybe a shower curtain rod.








Robert, do you think you would you still be able to get 4 wheels/tires in the back of your car with that cross bar? (for AutoX or track use)


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

dont think so, because the top center of the seats arent connected.

i thought the same as you at first, i figured they provided some support, like a rear strut bar, especially after seeing that seat delete, but if you think about it, there isnt a connection between the seat backs, so any extra support would be through the seat back and down to the floor, i think with the delete you have much more of a "rear stress bar"


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

they are not connected but the are beyond touching. they still use each other as bracing but like you and i both said, a bar will add way more strength.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (andylyco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andylyco* »_
Makes sense to me! Perhaps I'll find a length of pipe to go from side to side. Or maybe a shower curtain rod.








Robert, do you think you would you still be able to get 4 wheels/tires in the back of your car with that cross bar? (for AutoX or track use)

Get a stable energies Harness bar. Then you can use a 4/5 point while at the track/autox as well.


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (TT_Nuge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT_Nuge* »_
Get a stable energies Harness bar. Then you can use a 4/5 point while at the track/autox as well.

Really?......


----------



## AutobahnTT (Oct 8, 2006)

The Audi OEM seat delete is about $1100 here in Germany. I'd love to have it...but it's not near the top of my mod list. Having KW V3s and DEFCON2 installed next week!


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (TT_Nuge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT_Nuge* »_
Get a stable energies Harness bar. Then you can use a 4/5 point while at the track/autox as well.

Awesome I want one, how much are those? I was looking at their roll cages one day they look pretty nice.


----------



## SwitchingOver (Sep 2, 2006)

I dont have my TT yet, but once I get it, ill have to get this eventually. I love it!!


----------

